# never seen this before-choked on water



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

nibs swallowed a mouthful of water too fast and now i can hear a sort of bubbling noise down his throat. hes also been sick a few times 
anyone know what i can do to help him?


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

For right now, don't handle him and let him rest and be still in his cage and keep a good on on him. If after 15 minutes you notice still hear the bubbling noise or fluid coming out of his nares then try and get him into a vet ASAP. Many times a tiel is able to clear the throat and nares within a minute or so if they happen to swallow too much at a time.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

ok i will do. he keeps being sick which is never a good sign but its even worse when they have 3 little chicks to look after in their nest box 
hes drinking a lot more than normal and he looks so tired.
il keep a close eye on him.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

If he is feeding babies, please keep an extra watch on him. Since it sounds like he is having difficulties swallowing, at this time avoid soft foods. When he eats them and goes to feed the babies by regurgitating them they could get lodged in his throat and block the airway. If you have any Brewers Yeast (found at a health Food store in powder/granule form) you might want to sprinkle some daily on any food he will eat. It will greatly reduce stress and is very healthful. Another suggestion would be lightly sprinkling his food with a probiotic every day. This will help with maintaining a strong intestinal flora and reduce the risks of harmful yeast and bacteria from growing.


----------



## calex89 (Oct 28, 2010)

i just rang my vet and mentioned the noise and the fact that it hasnt got better and il be taking him to the vets in an hour just to make sure. hes still coughing and the noise has got worse. but now he cant stay awake so i know something must be up...
what could it possibly be?? it sounds like a bubble or fluid when he tries to clear his crop or when he moves his neck. this is scaring me so much


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Let us know how his vet visit goes. I hope he is okay.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

It sounds like he aspirated himself...poor baby. One thing to ask the vet is to give him an injection of a mutlti-vitamin thaty contains Vitamin A in it. This will help support the respiratory system, and something my vet always did when there were repiratory issues. OK....another thought....the vet may put him on antibiotics. If they are to be given orally this can be a problem if he is feeding babies. There is the risk of OD'ing the babies on the meds. You might consider asking the vet to show you how to give injectable medications, considering he is a Daddy bird feeding babies. IF the vet does give you antibiotics ask the vet for Nystatin. Daddy bird will be under stress if he has to be handled and medicated. between stress and antibiotics a secondary yeast infection can flare up. If you have Nystatin (ask how much per amount of water in their dish), it can be added to the drinking water so that the babies and parents are covered against a possible yeast problem.


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

I hope Nibs is okay! Sending good thoughts your way.


----------

